# Hunting club near Bartow County



## s mealer28 (Sep 1, 2009)

I was wondering if there were any openings in a club around Bartow County?


----------



## fishphillips (Sep 1, 2009)

contact bigtex


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 1, 2009)

we need 1 member on a club in gordon. pm me if you want details


----------



## bigtex (Feb 8, 2011)

s mealer28 said:


> I was wondering if there were any openings in a club around Bartow County?



We have a club that is family friendly and will need a couple of members.  The dues are 455.00 and will be having our meeting here in the next few weeks for up coming turkey and deer season.  The club is about 5-6 miles outside Adairsville. Please feel free to call me at 404-895-6655.  No drinking no drugs allowed.  God Bless Norm


----------

